# UAA HD Audio Bus Driver



## Ramodkk

What is this UAA HD audio bus driver?? my PC says i need it before installing my Realtek HD Audio Driver from Compaq, what do i do?


----------



## PC eye

Universal Audio Architecture(UAA). This is something for the Intel High Definition Audio Device Driver Interface if you can get that down in just one sentence. The following links will give you far more details as well as support links.
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/audio/HDAudioDDI.mspx
http://support.microsoft.com/?id=835221
http://www.intel.com/technology/itj/2005/volume09issue01/art04_audio_iotech/p03_hidef_audio.htm

 "Since HP now owns Compaq I would follow their lead and links for the needed MS download.
Information in this document applies to HP Compaq dc7600 and dx7200 systems.
*resolution*
HP has written SoftPaqs that install the Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) high-definition audio class driver and resolves the issue. Please download the appropriate SoftPaq (depends on the operating system and service pack level) and read the instructions carefully before proceeding." http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor....jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=PSD_DA050728_CW01


----------

